
Vue Lazy Image Loading - subotkevic
https://github.com/subotkevic/vue-lazy-image-loading
======
siquick
Just in time - in the middle of building out an image intensive Vue app.

For the record, Vue has been an absolute dream to work with and major props to
the creators.

~~~
wjossey
Ditto for me. I’m a full year into using it for my startup and it’s been a
real benefit for our business. I was really skeptical of whether or not I
needed an SPA for our product, but now I’m really glad that’s the route I
went.

One thing I’ve done that might be the reason I’m so happy with Vue is that I
haven’t tried to manage state on the client. There’s more overhead on page
transitions certain actions, but it does seem to limit my exposure to WTF
style bugs.

------
kbenson
Awesome work. I'm a vue novice,and I wanted something similar to this a while
back and found something that worked for my needs in the bootstrap+vue
project[1] since I was already using that, but this might have fit my needs
just as well. I'm sure I would have opted for something like this if I wasn't
already using the larger bootstrap component tie-in project.

1: [https://bootstrap-vue.js.org/docs/components/image#lazy-
load...](https://bootstrap-vue.js.org/docs/components/image#lazy-loaded-
images)

------
ksec
Am I the only one who really dislike lazy load?

I want the image to be there, not to load when I scroll down. It should only
lazy load images that is 2 screen below my current view.

------
zeveb
Please don’t do this. Users should never require JavaScript to be enabled to
view text or images.

~~~
alphaoide
Vue is used a lot for a single-page application which automatically requires
JavaScript.

~~~
victornomad
Nuxt.js uses Vue.js to create static html that doesn't require javascript in
the end-user. If this library is well made should provide a fallback to load
the images synchronously.

~~~
RussianCow
Or you just use a regular <img> tag for server-rendered content? Am I missing
something?

~~~
hermanradtke
If Ihave a product listing page with a lot of images on it, I want to load the
images above the fold first. Once those are loaded, I can load the rest.

~~~
hawski
Isn't it how browsers work on general? They would try to download resources as
they appear in HTML, but they would not do this over more than reasonable
number of concurrent connections.

------
sjroot
Been looking for something like this. Thank you very much for sharing!

------
jacob019
demo?

